# Chinese Medicine and acupuncture



## shoefairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello

Has anyone had any positive outcome after chinese medicine and acupuncture?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya,
just a quick reply as i didnt want to read and run,

i had a pregnancy outcome before which i swear was helped by acupuncture,i had acupuncture this time around also and produced 23 healthy eggs, these were halved due to egg share but my dp and i have 10 healthy wee embies in the freezer and i swear that acupuncture helped with all this... we used sharon campbell in synergy clinic on the cregagh road belfast £38 per session and i had one a week...

hope this helps,best of luck to you xxx


----------

